

A Super Ball Bot for Titan - blackskad
http://www.astrobio.net/exclusive/5762/a-super-ball-bot-for-titan-a-baby-step-to-learning-about-saturn%E2%80%99s-unique-moon

======
aw3c2
Full title is "A Super Ball Bot for Titan: A Baby Step To Learning About
Saturn’s Unique Moon" which makes a lot more sense.

------
JonSkeptic
The images of the 'super ball' look like something straight out of Sci-Fi.
This is pretty cool stuff.

------
hexscrews
Instantly thought of Barbeau-bot. >.<

